# Current Glycine quality



## MS_original (Jan 23, 2019)

I've heard from more than one person that the pre-Invicta Glycine and current ones differ in quality a good amount? But I have heard the opposite too? I'm trying to figure out which view is accurate?


----------



## TKiteCD (May 7, 2017)

From what I understand, Invicta owns Glycine but does not interfere in the watchmaking processes. Therefore, I can only assume that their quality has not suffered any. With that said, there are a LOT of 'Invicta looking' designs in the Glycine line now, though Glycine has also released a good number of special or 'limited' editions of older styles.


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

Just got a 'new' post-Invicta buyout Combat and quality seems acceptable. I bought it from WUS member BNIB for $300, he bought new it to get the bracelet for his other Combat (didn't get a bracelet so I don't know about that part). The Stellita-made GL224 seems like a nice movement running at +1.5 sec/day. Never had a pre-Invicta Glycine, so can't say if those were better, but I venture to say they were. As long as they keep the prices reasonable (not pre-Invicta prices) they should do well. Did ETA cut off Glycine because they were outside the Swatch Group? The dial, hands, crystal and case/bezel all seem well made and lume is good.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MS_original said:


> I've heard from more than one person that the pre-Invicta Glycine and current ones differ in quality a good amount? But I have heard the opposite too? I'm trying to figure out which view is accurate?


The recent Glycine have been fine....accurate, good quality, no issues and at significantly lower prices than previously.

It is a good time to buy them IMHO.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

TKiteCD said:


> From what I understand, Invicta owns Glycine but does not interfere in the watchmaking processes. Therefore, I can only assume that their quality has not suffered any. With that said, there are a LOT of 'Invicta looking' designs in the Glycine line now, though Glycine has also released a good number of special or 'limited' editions of older styles.


Show us an example of an "Invicta looking" Glycine. I have seen no such watch so far.


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

Purchased an Airman with selitta movement in Dec. The hour hand was not placed properly on the watch so it would always read a little off from the correct hour in the 24 hour scale. The selitta movement is also running around 15 second day slow. Took it to my watchmaker and he fixed it all in front of me for 20 bucks while I waited. I guess I got a ...... watch


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

yankeexpress said:


> Show us an example of an "Invicta looking" Glycine. I have seen no such watch so far.


I would put the bronzes in that category. Not that Invicta is known for their bronze watches, but these are clearly a different aesthetic and manufacture. The airman dial is just so noisy and they are all so colorful (gaudy?). Not to mention the shiny applied indices. The colored bezel 
inserts just look wrong.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## TKiteCD (May 7, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Show us an example of an "Invicta looking" Glycine. I have seen no such watch so far.


This has a LOT of Inflicta influence:


----------



## playinwittime (Feb 22, 2015)

I have a couple of Combat Subs and an Airman. I think they’re all as good as expected. Other than some other whacky model designs that have Invicta dna, I’d say the prior models have not been touched.


----------



## Cigarbob (Jul 19, 2015)

TKiteCD said:


> This has a LOT of Inflicta influence:
> 
> View attachment 14084411


No it doesn't. The Airfighter line began well before Invicta's acquisition.

I don't care for it myself, but it has absolutely nothing to do with Invicta.


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

Cigarbob said:


> No it doesn't. The Airfighter line began well before Invicta's acquisition.
> 
> I don't care for it myself, but it has absolutely nothing to do with Invicta.


Yep. I wish we could pin that one on some external force. Unfortunately not. They will just sit there unsold for ever.


----------



## MS_original (Jan 23, 2019)

Has there been any significant change in the quality/reliability of the movement after Invicta bought them out?


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

MS_original said:


> Has there been any significant change in the quality/reliability of the movement after Invicta bought them out?


The biggest change of switching to Sellita movements was technically before buyout and due to other industry forces. The next biggest change is the consolidated invicta service center. Enjoy getting your watch hacked apart in utah.

Other changes: Stop drilling lugs. Subtle case shape changes. Larger airman 18. Smoother and more curved lugs. More brushed parts more PVD. I interpret these small changes as a transition to using invicta's case fabrication. Also, I'm betting that is why they suddenly started doing bronze -- because they could at their new machine shop. Hey let's slap some invicta applied indices on there too.

They also stopped painting the tips of hands red on some models and other finishing details. Not a huge deal, but probably trying to increase volume.

***This is all speculation***


----------



## TKiteCD (May 7, 2017)

Cigarbob said:


> No it doesn't. The Airfighter line began well before Invicta's acquisition.
> 
> I don't care for it myself, but it has absolutely nothing to do with Invicta.


Even if you're correct, it has Inflicta written all over its face - ugly as heck and not even a hint of being a practical tool watch.


----------



## Cigarbob (Jul 19, 2015)

TKiteCD said:


> Even if you're correct, it has Inflicta written all over its face - ugly as heck and not even a hint of being a practical tool watch.


It's not quite my cup of tea either, but some people love the chronograph actuator and the decorated movements. The rotor is also fascinating.

Some members here love big complicated watches with great movements, and really enjoy their Airfighters.

Look at the Glycine Airman 7s, another really complicated watch with 3 separate movements. At 53 mm it dwarfs the Airfighter. It was introduced in 2002:










(Airman 7 Plaza Mayor, not my picture)

We don't have to all love the same design, but these watches all have history.

I appreciate the history of Glycine, which is something that the modern Invictas lack.


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)

MS_original said:


> Has there been any significant change in the quality/reliability of the movement after Invicta bought them out?


I have two combat subs, 00185 and 00094, and a Double Twelve Airman. I guess I got lucky over the holidays and received subs with drilled lug holes. Overall they're solid, worn regularly, and haven't given me any trouble. I did have an issue with the movement in my Airman not being fastened to the case correctly, I ended up handling it myself to avoid sending the watch to Utah. I've read posts about hand alignment issues reported on 24hr Airman Models, likely due to the added complication of the movement. The biggest gripes I've seen are with the service center. Their keen to replace movements for quick turn-around, but sometimes overlook other issues or create more in their haste. My advice is to stick with a three-handed time-teller from the Combat range, Combat Subs are bullet-proof and one of the best deals around in my opinion.


----------



## MS_original (Jan 23, 2019)

rschmidt97 said:


> MS_original said:
> 
> 
> > Has there been any significant change in the quality/reliability of the movement after Invicta bought them out?
> ...


Thanks for the info! And that's a sharp looking watch!


----------



## JAFO (Aug 6, 2015)

Plus one for Combat Sub. I have had mine for about three years and it seems very reliable, although I believe it is an ETA movement.


----------



## r-gordon-7 (Dec 6, 2016)

hedd said:


> The biggest change of switching to Sellita movements was technically before buyout and due to other industry forces. The next biggest change is the consolidated invicta service center. Enjoy getting your watch hacked apart in utah.
> 
> Other changes: Stop drilling lugs. Subtle case shape changes. Larger airman 18. Smoother and more curved lugs. More brushed parts more PVD. I interpret these small changes as a transition to using invicta's case fabrication. Also, I'm betting that is why they suddenly started doing bronze -- because they could at their new machine shop. Hey let's slap some invicta applied indices on there too.
> 
> ...


Though, FWIW, the Bronze Airman's GMT hand does have the red painted tip - at least mine does. It also has the "pre-Invicta" style 24 hr engraving on the bezel (i.e. with "pointer-triangles", rather than thin vertical "divider" type lines, for the bezel's odd-number hours).

Also FWIW, I have six Airman models (Airman No. 1 36mm Purist Silver-White Dial | Airman 1953 LE 42mm Purist Cream Dial | Airman 17 46mm Purist Black Dial Gold-Tone Engraving on Bezel | Airman Base 22 42mm PVD Luminous GMT "Green" Dial | Airman SST 12 43mm GMT Blue Degrade Dial | Airman Bronze 44mm GMT Brown Dial - all of which but the Bronze predate Invicta) - and though I love each one for different reasons, my new Bronze Airman actually is my favorite Airman of all...


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

r-gordon-7 said:


> Though, FWIW, the Bronze Airman's GMT hand does have the red painted tip - at least mine does. It also has the "pre-Invicta" style 24 hr engraving on the bezel (i.e. with "pointer-triangles", rather than thin vertical "divider" type lines, for the bezel's odd-number hours).
> 
> Also FWIW, I have six Airman models (Airman No. 1 36mm Purist Silver-White Dial | Airman 1953 LE 42mm Purist Cream Dial | Airman 17 46mm Purist Black Dial Gold-Tone Engraving on Bezel | Airman Base 22 42mm PVD Luminous GMT "Green" Dial | Airman SST 12 43mm GMT Blue Degrade Dial | Airman Bronze 44mm GMT Brown Dial - all of which but the Bronze predate Invicta) - and though I love each one for different reasons, my new Bronze Airman actually is my favorite Airman of all...
> 
> View attachment 14089267


Yeah the brown one looks the best, though I find the crosshairs distracting in pictures at least. What drives me crazy is the non-bronze bezels on the subs.


----------



## r-gordon-7 (Dec 6, 2016)

hedd said:


> Yeah the brown one looks the best, though I find the crosshairs distracting in pictures at least. What drives me crazy is the non-bronze bezels on the subs.


The crosshairs don't bother me - in fact, I rather like them (obviously, just a subjective issue of personal preference), but they really are less visible in person from a more normal viewing distance than they appear to be in a relatively extreme close-up photo such as this.

I agree about the non-bronze bezels on the "bronze subs" - but then, I suppose if the bronze "sub" had an all-bronze bezel, it'd probably look so much less like a "sub" that it might not appeal to potential buyers of that style watch... ;-) Again, just a matter of subjective personal preference either way - but I'm with you, hedd, on that one.


----------



## Winstons88 (Apr 21, 2019)

ive had an Airman purist GMT, a combat sub aquarious, and a regular combat sub. I also used to collect Invictas, at one point in time I had close to 50 of them now I have.. two I think? I honestly don't see any correlation between the Invicta designs and the Glycine designs. From what I know after Invicta bought them out, nothing changed. Literally everything stayed the same and untouched minus the obvious. Im a big fan on Glycine and their history. As long as their quality stays the same now Ill continue to be a fan.


----------



## Split-2nd (Jul 11, 2018)

I have or have had 2 Airman and six Combat Subs. Only one is pre-Invicta (or at least pre logo change). I've had ZERO problems with any of them.


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

I bought a double twelve (GL0233) and the crown action is not the best. It feels clunky. Airman (GL0064), on the other hand is fine. Both were bought under the Invicta ownership on Massdrop.


----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)

PRADEEPRAAVI said:


> I bought a double twelve (GL0233) and the crown action is not the best. It feels clunky. Airman (GL0064), on the other hand is fine. Both were bought under the Invicta ownership on Massdrop.


The GL0233 is a 39mm Airman 18 Purist. Not a Double Twelve.


----------



## Fridayos (Jun 12, 2013)

I won’t presume to pass judgment on quality standards of Glycine products before or after their acquisition by Invicta, not enough experience to do that. But I do say that my watch purchase decisions are influenced by the “Brand Identity” of the watch, as well as a ton of other considerations coming into play. Having said that, my decision to acquire a Glycine Incursore WAS affected by design changes and Brand Image shortly after Invicta’s purchase of Glycine.

I would not have purchased a Glycine watch based on its current incarnation as an Invicta subsidiary, but I felt the “new old stock” versions still available were not a problem (for me anyway), since they lacked some of the design or cost-saving “cues” it appears Invicta is introducing to Glycine. Situation ethics, perhaps, but it’s a watch, not a life partner.

What IS interesting are the small ways Invicta has begun subtly changing the products - other members have listed more comprehensive lists of the differences, but for me, there were four that, for this watch, taken as a whole, led me to go ahead with the “new old stock”.

1. Drilled Lugs removed from new models.
2. Glycine “Castle” Dial Logo replaced by Invicta “Wings”.
3. Screw-Down Crown replaced with “Push-Pull” on new models, and embossed “Glycine Castle” logo on Crown end replaced with “Invicta Wings”.
4. ETA 2824-2 movements replaced by undefined “GL224” movement, allowing for any cost saving base movement “Swiss” substitution - not a complete deal breaker, but you know what you’re getting with a branded 2824-2.

Some photos attached to show the differences. Yes, I paid extra for the “New Old Stock” (probably too much) but it’s an emotional decision, right ?

So there you have it...the big guys swallow up the little guys just like they always have, the watches keep ticking and the sand keeps passing thru the hourglass. This time I’m glad I could still get one of the little guy’s watches.


----------



## Howard78 (Apr 29, 2018)

2. The logo changed before Invicta purchased Glycine. I think they are about to change it back... at least that is what I read... on the www (so it must be true). 
4. Glycine has called their movements GL224, GL293 etc for a long time. It’s not because they are «hiding» the type of movement. They rename it because the movements they use is either ETA or Sellita. Because these movements are so very much alike in all matters practical and because Glycine puts their finishing touch on them, they are regarded equal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Fridayos said:


> I won't presume to pass judgment on quality standards of Glycine products before or after their acquisition by Invicta, not enough experience to do that. But I do say that my watch purchase decisions are influenced by the "Brand Identity" of the watch, as well as a ton of other considerations coming into play. Having said that, my decision to acquire a Glycine Incursore WAS affected by design changes and Brand Image shortly after Invicta's purchase of Glycine.
> 
> I would not have purchased a Glycine watch based on its current incarnation as an Invicta subsidiary, but I felt the "new old stock" versions still available were not a problem (for me anyway), since they lacked some of the design or cost-saving "cues" it appears Invicta is introducing to Glycine. Situation ethics, perhaps, but it's a watch, not a life partner.
> 
> ...


Some fair points but it bears repeating - once again - that the logo change had nothing to do with Invicta. In fact, under Invicta ownership, many classic models have been reintroduced with the old logo.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f18/glycine-pre-post-invicta-logo-4491817-post44012841.html#post44012841


----------



## Fridayos (Jun 12, 2013)

Barry S said:


> Some fair points but it bears repeating - once again - that the logo change had nothing to do with Invicta. In fact, under Invicta ownership, many classic models have been reintroduced with the old logo.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f18/glycine-pre-post-invicta-logo-4491817-post44012841.html#post44012841


Barry S - THX for the info. Looks like I'm the victim of my own careless research here. Regardless of when the logo change at Glycine occurred, the two logos are, in fact, different, which I should certainly have seen if I'd been more careful. Whether or not Glycine mgmt was "thinking about" their future acquisition when they decided to change the logo is also immaterial - it's different, period, and could be explained as a sort of progression from their old logo to better reflect their heritage as the maker of the original "Airman".

So, while I'm still viewing Invicta as a stage I grew out of in my watch interests, and have no interest in their products or branding, I do plead guilty of rushing to judgment on their Glycine subsidiary logo change. Per your referenced link, there is plenty of previous discussion about this in the forum. It appears Invicta's mgmt. may simply be astute business people trying to make the most of their investment.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

I have had 10 Glycines over the past 10 years and I have noticed no drop-off in quality since bought by Invicta. With prices dropping, they are a great bang for the buck.


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

My first impression of my first Glycine were mix..both happy and disappointment.

Happy with the price I paid for and the hands on quality.

Disappointed about the movement. When I unscrewed the crown, I just couldn't pull it out to adjust the time. Tried several times and had problem of adjusting the date as well...

Decided to give it sometimes, I screwed and unscrewed, pulled and pushed, wound and wound and found that it seems thing has started to come to normal, though I still find the crown suddenly bounce off when I unscrew it.

Wrote to Glycine and they told me to visit the local repairing center but I think I can live with it for the time being.

So just wonder how did they do the final QC before sending it out of the factory....


----------



## jkingrph (Feb 6, 2018)

I have only had one minor issue with one of about 12 watches. An Airman DC4 GMT had the 24 hour hand not in good sync with the regular hour hands. A quick trip to a nearby jeweler realigned the hands for less than i could have returned it to Glycine.


----------



## mabbott29 (Dec 6, 2018)

I have no complaints about my Combat Sub (purchased in 2017.) Very enjoyable watch on a variety of straps.


----------



## Watchman Dan (Jun 29, 2014)

I particularly like the design of Gycline's low profile Divers, and think they're some of the best out there. I find all their styles to be authentic and well executed. I bought a black combat sub on carbon fiber strap last Christmas 2018 and I just got a silver bracelet combat sub with grey bezel, both from Costco. The black one had the winged logo, and the silver one had the new logo. The black PVD one was flawless and great quality for $279. The Silver one was $289 and of similar quality, but I do notice a few minor differences. BTW, the Costco guy says they buy these for $260 ea. and mark them up only 11%. First off, I don't see a big drop in quality under Invicta's ownership as some here say. It is in no way on par with Invicta, which mainly use cheap quartz movements, and to my knowledge don't even offer any Swiss mechanical Movements. Their standard automatic is a Seiko. So Glycine is in a much different league, and any recent changes are minor. As noted by others, there are no longer any drilled holes on the lugs. Since most watches these days don't have them, I don't see it as a big issue. But I'm not a big strap changer! I also noticed on the silver one that on the caseback, the engraving appears very shallow compared the black one. It is probably laser etched, as opposed to CNC carved. However, I think it is because on the Black PVD model, all surfaces are satin finished, while the regular stainless models have mirror polishing on the case and bracelet sides, and the caseback and crown. Therefore, they probably have to give more relief to the PVD caseback for legibility. Which I think does look better. Also for a coated Shappire crystal, there seems to be a quite a bit of glare and fingerprints do show easily. Perhaps it is because it's only on the underside of the crystal. As far as overall finishing goes, the case/bezel is excellent, with the bracelet slightly less so, mainly on the underside. The turning action of the bezel is very stiff on both. I did note a few minor blemishes on the stainless model, but only with a loupe. It seems like marks related to fitting of the bracelet on the end links and lugs, and one on the side of the case. Also the end links are stamped instead of machined, but the bracelet clasp is machined. I'd say bracelet finishing is about 85% or better of the best brands I've seen. Since the watch came fully wrapped in plastic, I don't think it's a return or display model. However, I know that some Deep Discounters do sell factory refurbs, so it's possible that this could be one, which would account for the blemishes. But Overall, it's certainly compares to watches under $1000, and is probably comparable to Oris and Zodiac, but at a much lower price. I don't think you'll find a better value. It seems that around 2010, Glycine started lowering prices, and now under Invicta it's even lower! I know they've been through some tough times, and although they still say made in Biel, their big old factory seems to have been shut down before Sephan Lack bought them. Because, now they now list another address in the old tourist shopping district for their main HQ. It's a smaller space with a sales boutique on the ground floor and offices and a small workshop above. With production stated to be only 7500/yr in 2016, I guess they didn't need that big factory anymore! So it's a pity if they did close it. Likely, they are probably contracting production out. And as far as servicing goes, I read that it is done by all their distributors. I don't believe those that claim Invicta is making their cases, because that would probably mean Hong Kong. I've seen the inside of the case, and it looks nicely finished, with a real metal spacer ring screwed into the case. HK cases tend to be roughly finished on the inside with plastic spacer rings.


----------



## Winstons88 (Apr 21, 2019)

Dan Finch said:


> I particularly like the design of Gycline's low profile Divers, and think they're some of the best out there. I find all their styles to be authentic and well executed. I bought a black combat sub on carbon fiber strap last Christmas 2018 and I just got a silver bracelet combat sub with grey bezel, both from Costco. The black one had the winged logo, and the silver one had the new logo. The black PVD one was flawless and great quality for $279. The Silver one was $289 and of similar quality, but I do notice a few minor differences. BTW, the Costco guy says they buy these for $260 ea. and mark them up only 11%. First off, I don't see a big drop in quality under Invicta's ownership as some here say. It is in no way on par with Invicta, which mainly use cheap quartz movements, and to my knowledge don't even offer any Swiss mechanical Movements. Their standard automatic is a Seiko. So Glycine is in a much different league, and any recent changes are minor. As noted by others, there are no longer any drilled holes on the lugs. Since most watches these days don't have them, I don't see it as a big issue. But I'm not a big strap changer! I also noticed on the silver one that on the caseback, the engraving appears very shallow compared the black one. However, I think it is because on the Black PVD model, all surfaces are satin finished, while the regular stainless models have mirror polishing on the case and bracelet sides, and the caseback and crown. Therefore, they probably have to give more relief to the PVD caseback for legibility. Which I think looks better. Also for a coated Shappire crystal, there seems to be a quite a bit of glare on the stainless model and fingerprints do show easily. Perhaps it is because it's only on the underside of the crystal. The black model seems to have less glare, so perhaps it was coated on both sides. As far as overall finishing goes, the case/bezel is excellent, with the bracelet slightly less, mainly on the underside. The turning action of the bezel is very stiff on both. I did note a few minor blemishes on the stainless model, but only with a loupe. It seems like marks related to fitting of the bracelet on the end links and lugs, and one on the side of the case. Also the end links are stamped instead of machined, but the bracelet clasp is machined. I'd say bracelet finishing is about 85% or better of the best brands I've seen. Since the watch came fully wrapped in plastic, I don't think it's a return or display model. However, I know that some Deep Discounters do sell factory refurbs, so it's possible that this could be one, which would account for the blemishes. But Overall, it's certainly compares to watches under $1000, and is probably comparable to Oris and Zodiac at a much lower price. I don't think you'll find a better value. It seems that around 2010, Glycine started lowering prices, and now under Invicta it's even lower! I know they've been through some tough times, and although they still say made in Biel, their big old factory seems to be shut down under Sephan Lack. Because, now they now list another address in the old tourist shopping district for their main HQ. It's a smaller space with a sales boutique on the ground floor and offices and a small workshop above. With production stated to be only 7500/yr in 2016, I guess they don't need that big factory anymore! So it's a pity if they did close it. I think they have shifted their main production into a nearby industrial park closer to Omega. I don't believe those that claim Invicta is making their cases, because that would probably mean Hong Kong. I've seen the inside of the case, and it looks nicely finished, with a real metal spacer ring screwed into the case. HK cases tend to be roughly finished on the inside with plastic spacer rings.


Invicta's do use Sellita movements (mainly sw200) I know because when I first got into watches I used to collect them. It's called their Reserve line. I've been told on numerous occasions even from Invicta reps that nothing has changed because of the Invicta buyout. Meaning Invicta has not had any influence on their production etc. They still let them do their own thing the only difference is their owned by someone else now.


----------



## Winstons88 (Apr 21, 2019)

Dan Finch said:


> I particularly like the design of Gycline's low profile Divers, and think they're some of the best out there. I find all their styles to be authentic and well executed. I bought a black combat sub on carbon fiber strap last Christmas 2018 and I just got a silver bracelet combat sub with grey bezel, both from Costco. The black one had the winged logo, and the silver one had the new logo. The black PVD one was flawless and great quality for $279. The Silver one was $289 and of similar quality, but I do notice a few minor differences. BTW, the Costco guy says they buy these for $260 ea. and mark them up only 11%. First off, I don't see a big drop in quality under Invicta's ownership as some here say. It is in no way on par with Invicta, which mainly use cheap quartz movements, and to my knowledge don't even offer any Swiss mechanical Movements. Their standard automatic is a Seiko. So Glycine is in a much different league, and any recent changes are minor. As noted by others, there are no longer any drilled holes on the lugs. Since most watches these days don't have them, I don't see it as a big issue. But I'm not a big strap changer! I also noticed on the silver one that on the caseback, the engraving appears very shallow compared the black one. However, I think it is because on the Black PVD model, all surfaces are satin finished, while the regular stainless models have mirror polishing on the case and bracelet sides, and the caseback and crown. Therefore, they probably have to give more relief to the PVD caseback for legibility. Which I think looks better. Also for a coated Shappire crystal, there seems to be a quite a bit of glare on the stainless model and fingerprints do show easily. Perhaps it is because it's only on the underside of the crystal. The black model seems to have less glare, so perhaps it was coated on both sides. As far as overall finishing goes, the case/bezel is excellent, with the bracelet slightly less, mainly on the underside. The turning action of the bezel is very stiff on both. I did note a few minor blemishes on the stainless model, but only with a loupe. It seems like marks related to fitting of the bracelet on the end links and lugs, and one on the side of the case. Also the end links are stamped instead of machined, but the bracelet clasp is machined. I'd say bracelet finishing is about 85% or better of the best brands I've seen. Since the watch came fully wrapped in plastic, I don't think it's a return or display model. However, I know that some Deep Discounters do sell factory refurbs, so it's possible that this could be one, which would account for the blemishes. But Overall, it's certainly compares to watches under $1000, and is probably comparable to Oris and Zodiac at a much lower price. I don't think you'll find a better value. It seems that around 2010, Glycine started lowering prices, and now under Invicta it's even lower! I know they've been through some tough times, and although they still say made in Biel, their big old factory seems to be shut down under Sephan Lack. Because, now they now list another address in the old tourist shopping district for their main HQ. It's a smaller space with a sales boutique on the ground floor and offices and a small workshop above. With production stated to be only 7500/yr in 2016, I guess they don't need that big factory anymore! So it's a pity if they did close it. I think they have shifted their main production into a nearby industrial park closer to Omega. I don't believe those that claim Invicta is making their cases, because that would probably mean Hong Kong. I've seen the inside of the case, and it looks nicely finished, with a real metal spacer ring screwed into the case. HK cases tend to be roughly finished on the inside with plastic spacer rings.


Invicta's do use Sellita movements (mainly sw200) I know because when I first got into watches I used to collect them. It's called their Reserve line. I've been told on numerous occasions even from Invicta reps that nothing has changed because of the Invicta buyout. Meaning Invicta has not had any influence on their production etc. They still let them do their own thing the only difference is their owned by someone else now.


----------



## Split-2nd (Jul 11, 2018)

I wonder if the people touting a quality drop have owned many Glycines. I have owned 10 of them. Both pre and post Invicta. They seem the same to me. Ive never had a problem with any of them. I had one that seemed like one of lumed numerals was slightly chopped at the top; but that is it. All have been of excellent quality. Hands hit markers, bezels work well. All kept excellent time. Most had good or great lume. Im a fan.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

I've owned 20+ Glycine watches, more pre-Invicta than post-Invicta. All earlier models were purchased preowned, fwiw. I never had an issue with an earlier model. I had a brand new Airman GMT that stopped working within a few weeks of purchase and I bought a preowned newer Combat Sub that wasn't working - fully disclosed by the seller. It was still under warranty and I just received it back from service.

My watchmaker insists he sees more problems with Sellita movements than ETA. I know the majority of watches I've had to take to him have been Sellita. Whether that has something to do with it, I don't know.

I do wish they kept the drilled lugs on the Combat Sub. And the case is actually very slightly different. Edges are a little sharper and the crown guards a little different. Not a big deal.


















I think Invicta has made some good decisions, like expanding the retro styled Airman line and apparently lately going back to the original crown logo. However, they've also made some bad decisions, like this horrible design that shouldn't be branded as Glycine or an Airman model:










It's like they copied the Oris ProPilot case and used a really generic looking dial. Looks like an AliExpress special to me. Not fitting for Glycine, imo.


----------



## Pjerome (Oct 15, 2010)

I own 3 Glycines now. I have to say I am very happy with both the looks and the quality with all 3. They are just , for me, the best watches i've owned. Seriously a better watch and more fun to wear than my 1986 Rolex Root Beer GMT Master tutone with Jubilee. Quite boring after while. My Bronze Airman , Combat Sub Golden Eye and The Chief, do it all for me. Accuracy, decent reserve and great looks . I've had only good experiences with mine. I had an Airman 17 that I sold to get THE CHIEF and I do miss that watch. It was beautiful.I would buy it again if I could even find one. That's what worries me. I hope I didn't sell a gorgeous 46mm Airman that is a rare one with Rose Gold trim. I've bought and sold a few before I bought the ones I am most happy wearing. I had a Purist and a couple different Combat subs...Now the Triad I own seem to be the right combination. Here are some pictures of the current ones. I've ordered some custom Aviator straps so I can use leather or bracelet. I favor MESH over any other steel bracelet except maybe the vintage Razor. .which doesn't come any larger than 22mm .


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Current Glycine have all been excellent, no issues, all very low cost deals.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

yankeexpress said:


> Current Glycine have all been excellent, no issues, all very low cost deals.


Nice Glycine collection. Interesting to see the contrast between the blue Combat 6 in two different sizes.

That second one from the right, black field watch with arabic indexes -- what model? What case size?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

mconlonx said:


> Nice Glycine collection. Interesting to see the contrast between the blue Combat 6 in two different sizes.
> 
> That second one from the right, black field watch with arabic indexes -- what model? What case size?


The black dial, old logo Combat 7 no-date, drilled lugs is 41.6mm case, 47mm L2L, model GL0237, reference 3843.19

The white/cream dial, new logo w/date is 43mm case, 48.6mm L2L, model GL0124.


----------



## daniel_leavitt2000 (May 14, 2016)

My Combat Sub is from the newest production run with the crown logo. It's one of my favorite watches to wear and is really comfortable and low profile for a diver. 

My only QC issue is that the crown doesn't seat between the crown guards perfectly. It's only off by a fraction of a millimeter, but I do notice it. 

Looking at pictures of these online, this seems to be a common problem, and even shows up in several other members photos here. Jomashop has photos of the first version of my Combat Sub with the original logo, drilled lugs and no border on the date. It has the same problem, so this pre-dates the Invicta takeover.

That being said, there is nothing wrong with the crown itself or the stem. Adjustments and screw down action are as smooth as can be. 

The watch keeps excellent time. I've personally had better luck with Sellita based movements over ETA. Obviously your mileage may vary.


----------



## hedd (May 21, 2018)

daniel_leavitt2000 said:


> My Combat Sub is from the newest production run with the crown logo. It's one of my favorite watches to wear and is really comfortable and low profile for a diver.
> 
> My only QC issue is that the crown doesn't seat between the crown guards perfectly. It's only off by a fraction of a millimeter, but I do notice it.
> 
> ...


huh... I never noticed that crown issue before. I just checked mine and it is not 100% perfect, but close enough. I don't think I would have ever noticed.


----------



## Holdenitdown (Feb 7, 2019)

Banking on the quality having held up - just ordered one! I read that changes to the logo and movement from ETA to Sellita occured before the Invicta takeover. There's little reason that Invicta would buy a more upmarket brand to later cheapen it - they're trying to find new markets, not destroy them. The Glycine name has so far appealed to the somewhat savvy - that's the new market for them. Further, Invicta claims to have avoided meddling with Glycine production and has hinted only at the possibility of developing new lines. I for one would be shocked to discover a subpar watch when it arrives.


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

I do not think there was any change in the quality of the components used to make the watches, but about 6 months to 1 year after the Invicta take over, there was a big increase in marketing and popularity of the Glycine watches, and at that time I did see QC fall off on two watches I bought and ended up returning. 

Since then I have been leery of buying additional new Glycine watches. 

I bought an Airman SST GMT that arrived with an internal adjustable bezel that could not be adjusted, and I bought another GMT Airman with a GMT hand that was about 15-20 minutes off the regular hour hand. This later issue was not uncommon around that time. 

However, that there was a level of QC problems such that the two watches I bought within a few months of each other both had issues requiring a return seems to me to be a big issue and not experienced in any other brand in the 25+ years of serious watch collecting. 

I hope Glycine has resolved the problems. They are great watches, and hard to beat for the price, especially the Combat Sub and Airman series.


----------

